# Trawler Plans



## 1vanReid (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello

Does anyone have any plans of new pelagic trawlers going spare?

I am very interested in these types of boats and collect plans of them

Cheers

anyone wit any please E-mail me


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Its very difficult to get hold on any plans for the new UK built pelagic trawlers Ivan. The shipyards are pretty protective of the hull shapes ( most of the new 70m class are very efficient below the waterline , far more than trawlers built 5-10 years ago ) and the only way to get a hold of a set would be to contact some of the owners and offering to pay for duplication costs.

It would be a long shot but Bill Woods was selling a grp hull of one of these newer built trawlers so contacting him may give you some leads.

Davie


----------

